# Want to see me on YouTube? Bwahaha!



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

lol It's just me talking about DP. I look really stupid because I felt like a retard talking to a camera. So I roll my eyes and shrug my shoulders a lot. :roll: But you get to see the real me!





It's so fucking weird watching yourself on video when you're DP'ed. Craziness.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

You don`t look really stupid!
Cool to see you on youtube telling your story!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, Rein!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah well done, way to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

good to see you're communicating


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

It's great that you posted that vid. It doesn't only raise awareness, it will bring incredible relief to all of those that don't know what the fuck is wrong with them and feel alone in the world.

and BTW your kidz are LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You look and sound fantastic!!!....you're a natural on camera and you're totally hot and exceedingly cool! You've got it going on....

I'm not nearly as good as you on youtube:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I felt so self conscious making that video. I may make another one soon because there was so much more I wanted to say but I kept forgetting things and losing my train of thought. I was concentrating on getting my story in chronological order because events seem to run together for me. Damn DP. lol

Edit: That was cool, Dreamland! I don't play guitar so I'm not nearly as good as you at _that._ lol


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

invisible.ink said:


> Thanks everybody. I felt so self conscious making that video. I may make another one soon because there was so much more I wanted to say but I kept forgetting things and losing my train of thought. I was concentrating on getting my story in chronological order because events seem to run together for me. Damn DP. lol
> 
> Edit: That was cool, Dreamland! I don't play guitar so I'm not nearly as good as you at _that._ lol


Thanks!! I'm a lifelong student of many different styles from jazz to Bluegrass, and I noticed that you're in to music as well.....keep on playing your piano and you'll forget all about DP...LOL!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I may make another one soon because there was so much more I wanted to say


Go for it!!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > I may make another one soon because there was so much more I wanted to say
> ...


I will! lol Thanks for the encouragement. I feel much more confident now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

cool 8) you got what it takes :!:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> cool 8) you got what it takes :!:


  I think I'm going to do a DP video diary. Or maybe something like "A Day in the Life of a DP'ed Person" or something. That would be cool.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to see that- I'd really like to see some documentary type things about dp.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You guys should give me some suggestions. What kinds of things would you like to see? Or what kinds of things should I talk about?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know what would be cool, if we all met up for some kind of video project. If somehow we found someone to fund it (since I know most of us aren't financially well off) and someone interested in putting together a documentary. We could rent out some kind of place and all just crash in the same pad and have someone film what it's like for people with DP to live with other people who have DP. I think it would be super fun, not to mention would be a good way to connect with people while helping get the word out at the same time.

But until then....Danielle I think talking about your experiences on youtube is a great idea. Who knows who watches em you know? Could be researches, or someone who sees it and is intrigued by it who desires to help with the cause.

I don't know if you saw this one...




I thought it was pretty damn funny. If a bunch of us got together it would be fun to make different videos together about depersonalization.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i <3 winter hat


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> You know what would be cool, if we all met up for some kind of video project. If somehow we found someone to fund it (since I know most of us aren't financially well off) and someone interested in putting together a documentary. We could rent out some kind of place and all just crash in the same pad and have someone film what it's like for people with DP to live with other people who have DP. I think it would be super fun, not to mention would be a good way to connect with people while helping get the word out at the same time.
> 
> But until then....Danielle I think talking about your experiences on youtube is a great idea. Who knows who watches em you know? Could be researches, or someone who sees it and is intrigued by it who desires to help with the cause.
> 
> ...


This is an awesome idea and something we should seriously consider. Maybe we could get a sponsor. Even if the documentary didn't work out, I'd love to meet you guys.


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

its soooo wierd when i see someone that i know has dpdr! if i just met you i wouldnt even had thought anything was wrong... good to know i guess, we all actually do look "normal"!!!

thanks for being so brave and making that video it'll help alot of other people understand they arent alone!!


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> You guys should give me some suggestions. What kinds of things would you like to see? Or what kinds of things should I talk about?


i am certain that if you make your videos while in a bikini it will garner a lot more attention and make our cause known


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Alter said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should give me some suggestions. What kinds of things would you like to see? Or what kinds of things should I talk about?
> ...


While I'm sure it would, that's not something I'm willing to do. lol


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

you could have brought hope to hundreds of sufferers like myself


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Alter said:


> you could have brought hope to hundreds of sufferers like myself


If women in bikinis brings you hope I'm sure you can find it in hundreds of places.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

not quite as cute as you hunny
i was joking really


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Alter said:


> not quite as cute as you hunny
> i was joking really


I know you were joking. Don't worry. I'm not offended. 8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Alter said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should give me some suggestions. What kinds of things would you like to see? Or what kinds of things should I talk about?
> ...


What he said lol


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> Alter said:
> 
> 
> > invisible.ink said:
> ...


Haha. Very funny. :roll: lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

He does have a point lmao.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> He does have a point lmao.


Well, I am a self concious when I'm fully dressed so me in a bikini=extreme anxiety. lol I only go to my Uncle's private beach in a bikini because it's all family. lol


----------

